# First time using plasti dip.



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

First time using plasti dip. Unfortunately, the humidity was high during application, but only time I could do it. Drying times sucked. 2014 auto. I added glossafier on top of a black base coat. Left the middle emblem in the tire untouched with the lugs. Still hasn't cured completely. Do you like the look of rims?






























Current changes: headlights, tinted windows, rain guards, dipped rims, intake resonator bypass removal and drop in k&n filter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

From what I found with my experience with the Glossifier - it _always_ felt tacky afterwards. Humidity wasn't overly high at the time I painted it - and I painted it in my basement (bad idea - Plasti Dip is definitely not without odor), but still - always felt tacky.

The wheels look good, though. Nice work!


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

MP81 said:


> From what I found with my experience with the Glossifier - it _always_ felt tacky afterwards. Humidity wasn't overly high at the time I painted it - and I painted it in my basement (bad idea - Plasti Dip is definitely not without odor), but still - always felt tacky.
> 
> The wheels look good, though. Nice work!


I've read similar. I did the front 2 rims a day earlier and they are dry to the touch and don't feel tacky. The rears were done last night and have that tacky feel atm. Looks to be taking 48 hrs for the gloss to cure and not feel tacky.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Chris Tobin (Feb 23, 2016)

I think they look good, you did a good job spraying it on...


----------



## jjsimmers (Jun 1, 2016)

I have the same color 2014 eco M/T. I love those headlights and would like to put them in my car. 

Your wheels look great so good job there!


----------



## jay1185 (Feb 13, 2016)

The face looks good, but I'd recommend doing the entire rim, inside and out, so it matches. I did on mine, and I also have the 1LT wheels. It looks so much better when the inside is also black.

Your car looks good!


----------



## HarleyGTP (Dec 14, 2013)

Looks good.


----------

